# Wiring Magnetic light(110v) directly to 220v Bandsaw???



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Grizzly 17' G0513 bandsaw running at 220v, i also have a aftermarket magnetic light that runs on 110 that i have to plug into a seperate circuit everytime i want some light close by, is there any way to wire the light into the bandsaw wiring??


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Your 220v for the saw will probably be wired with a red, black, white and green wire. You can tap into the red and white wire (or black and white wire) for 110v. You should also tap into the green (ground) wire for safety.

The red and the black wire each carry 110v when compared to the white wire giving you 220v across them.


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

grizzly uses a 3 wire system, black white and green, does that make a difference?


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

ok i figured it out, thank you very much


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope you didn't use that green wire as the neutral! That can get you big trouble if you ever anything go to ground.


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

i used the green as ground? and black to black and white to red since the grizzly uses only black white and green, should i do something differnet?


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like to me that you just wired you light to 220 Vac! I would check your voltage on the light from the black to white. If there's no white wire coming from the panel, then the only way your getting 120 Vac is using the ground. That can be very dangerous.

I should make a drawing that explains this….


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

there is a black red white and green wire on the unit, it came wired for 110 i wired it for 220 using the instructions that came with it, the wires on the light are black white and green, when i wired it the saw up for 220 it only used, black white and green. a drawing would be helpfull since i dont want to burn out the units lol thanks for any info.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry. You said "3 wire system, black white and green" I didn't understand that you had the neutral there as well. Sounds like you did the right thing!


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0513_m.pdf

Page 56 is the wiring diagram


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Xrayguy, the wiring diagram shows you only have 220 coming to the saw. You need to use a 220 volt lap in the light or continue uisng your 120 v cord. Opinion of master electrician.


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

220 volt lap? can i just use one leg of the 220 for the light?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

NO, you need to connect to the 2 power wires on the cord coming into the machine. Then you can use a 220 volt lamp. If you forget or some one else installs a 120 volt lamp, it will blow up and potentially throw glass every where. I would advise against doing it and continue using your 120 volt cord lamp or get a battery operated LED type light fixture and use it rather than the 220 volt lamp. LEDs lights use low current and have long battery life and put out a lot of light.


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

this is more complicated than i imagined lol ill just plug the 110 lamp in to the wall until i can find a 220 volt lamp to hardwire into the saw, thank you very much for all your advise.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grizzly can get someone killed with that miserable wiring. ALL systems use Black as 110 hot, white as neutral and green as ground. If 220 is to be used there should be another wire, red for the second 110 line, with white remaining a neutral. If you are going to use that saw as-is at 220v, then connect your light as Black to black and the lamp white and green to the circuit green. Now we can see why Grizzly is not UL listed or allowed in Canada.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

3 wire cords and cables come with black, white and green wires. 4 wire cables come with black, white, green and red. Since the saw only requires 2 current carrying conductors to operate, they use a 3 conductor cable. The 2 they need are black and white plus a green to run a ground. It is not only Grizzly, it is everybody in the business of electrical equipment. You will find white hot wires in your residential wiring where a two wire cable is used to go to a switch and back. This is just a standard wiring diagram that would be provided with any piece of equipment convertible form 120 to 240 operation.

"Green is ground the world around," or at least it should be!! White is neutral in 120 volt unless it's being used as a switch leg. White is hot in 240 volt applications where there is no need for a neutral. This is for manufactured cords and cables. When we pull wire in conduit, we are supposed to use the correct colors. Note I said "supposed to."

One time I told a home owner I would correct the label in his panel since I knew where the circuit went. He said it's already labeled, why isn't it right? I told him the code requires it to be labeled; it doesn't say anything about correctly! )


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

so would it work to keep my saw at 220 and the light at 110 by connecting the black lamp wire to the black saw wire and the white and green lamp wires to the green saw wire??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yes, the lamp would work. This is a violation of code to use the equipment ground for a current carrying or neutral conductor. A few years ago the code changed range and dryer circuits to 4 conductor to add a neutral because of loads in those appliances being added and using the equipment ground to carry the neutral load.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

The appliances even when run on 220 have 110 controls and accesories like clocks and timers. That is why they changed and added the neutral wire to them.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

You could always get a 240 to 120v transformer with enough capacity for your light


----------



## Elvis7 (Nov 22, 2009)

Speaking of 220 I was thinking about getting a small skill band saw as a present for a friend in Europe. Can anyone tell me if I could convert it to run on 220 there


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Look on the motor name plate to see what the voltage is listes as. If it says 115/230 or 120/240 it is convertible. Otherwise it could be run using a transformer to step the voltage down, but it would be best to just buy a European saw. Most small 120 v motors will be single voltage.


----------



## Elvis7 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. Do you have a good source for ordering saws in Europe? Looks like it aYs 120-60 hz 2.5 a
Are transformers expensive and wonder if Lowes would carry that?
Thanks mike


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Small transformer will probably be more trouble to you than they are worth by the time you get it wired with connectors, ect. I doubt if Lowes would carry it. Very little turn over in their clientele. I don't know anything about buying saw in Europe, Maybe Scotsman can help. He's a congenial guy over there. Try PMing him.


----------

